# Suitable chores for 10-year-old?



## Mel (12 Feb 2009)

I asked my 10-year-old last night to bring his dirty washing downstairs - which he did; to the bottom of the stairs .
I insisted that he come and move them to the laundry basket, which he couldn't believe. Hilarity ensued and he asked me when did I turn into a "horrible mother" (we do have great fun together! ).

I'm just wondering what chores do people think are suitable at that age? I can remember being able to bake a cake, do the ironing, cook simple meals at 9 or 10. He is good at keeping his room tidy, but outside of that I haven't expected much so far and think it's probably time...


----------



## Caveat (12 Feb 2009)

At that age I was expected to do dishes, hoovering, tidy bedroom  (and all that entails) weeding in the garden ... a lot of stuff really.

I was also making my own luch for school by then.


----------



## Mel (12 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I was also making my own luch for school by then.


 
Oh, I'm wronging the little angel - he's actually started making his lunch for school the night before of his own accord.. he didn't like how I was doing it!


----------



## Celtwytch (12 Feb 2009)

You might be on to something there ... tidy his room for him in such a way that he positively won't like it, and he just might start doing it himself!  Not sure what other chores this method might work on, though


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

I think any child can do light housework as long as it doesnt involve electricity or gas or any source of heat ie. cooking, ironing, etc

At that age, I was doing a lot. However simple chores such as making the beds, hoovering/sweeping, polishing, setting/clearing the table for meals, etc.

My two year old nephew loves hoovering!


----------



## Vanilla (12 Feb 2009)

When I was ten or younger my list of chores was very long! I got up every morning before school at 5 or 6 ( depending on time of year) and went down fields to bring up cows for milking. Same in evenings when I came home from school. I also had to feed calves and change bedding. On weekends I helped with housework ( hoovering, changing bed linen etc) and also added farm work- picking stones, digging potatoes, making reeks and standing up bales etc etc. Same as most other farm kids I'd imagine.


----------



## thedaras (12 Feb 2009)

My ten year old asks each day what chores he can do.Reason being that he has  5e a week pocket money and that depends on how many chores he has done.I sometimes struggle to find things for him to do.but here are some.
Sort out the underwear basket (there are 5 of us)into each persons section.
Empty the dishwasher.
feed the dog.
tidy his room
gather up all the shoes lying around and put in each persons room.
The max amount of pocket money is 5e,and if he hasnt done all of the things on his list then reductions are made,sounds harsh,but we have found that when they start with a particular amount they dont want to lose it as opposed to the other way around where they earn money for doing things,we find its a better incentive to get them to hold on to what they have.Maybe Ill suggest this to the public .
service,haha ,only joking
Have to say for some reason ,the boy always manages to do what is required and get his fiver wheras his two sisters would rarely get the full amount,they are not as bothered.I dont think that its because he likes money more ,rather the girls are just lazier


----------



## Mel (12 Feb 2009)

Vanilla said:


> When I was ten or younger my list of chores was very long! I got up every morning before school at 5 or 6 ( depending on time of year) and went down fields to bring up cows for milking. Same in evenings when I came home from school. I also had to feed calves and change bedding. On weekends I helped with housework ( hoovering, changing bed linen etc) and also added farm work- picking stones, digging potatoes, making reeks and standing up bales etc etc. Same as most other farm kids I'd imagine.


 
Gosh, when I think of it you're right - I'm not from a farm but the country, and did a lot of those things too - moving cattle for neighbours, bringing in the hay in summertime, my father kept some calves that we would help to feed, hoovering, picking potatoes, cycling to shop for groceries (no basket, balance bags on handlebars!), raking up grass on the lawn... Not up at 5am though - fair play to you!!

He tidies his room very well, and he's able to cook something small like toast under the grill or noodles, under supervision... and make hot chocolate (he offered me a coffee the other day ). 
Sorting the recycling comes to mind.. feeding the cat.. sweeping floor. 
Amazing how things have changed so much - I was my mother's little helper at that age.


----------



## callybags (12 Feb 2009)

Suitable chores for a 10 year old eh?

1. Financial Regulator?
2. Governor of the Central bank?
3. Minister for Finance?

Must be an improvement on what's there...


----------



## ninsaga (12 Feb 2009)

This weeks list for my 10yr old are......
- finish building the garden wall
- milk the cows daily & clean out the cow shed
- fix the loose roof tiles
- change the oil in the tractor
- finish out his PHD
.... basic stuff really


----------



## Dearg Doom (12 Feb 2009)

Of course, when I was 10 years old I used to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night - half an hour before I went to bed...


----------



## Mel (12 Feb 2009)

ninsaga said:


> This weeks list for my 10yr old are......
> - finish building the garden wall
> - milk the cows daily & clean out the cow shed
> - fix the loose roof tiles
> ...


 
I like this line of thinking... I need the tv aerial fixed, new tyres on car, some shelves put up - and if he could write a couple of chapters for my master's thesis that could only be a bonus


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Can you hire these kids out? After a twelve hour day I'd love a footrub...

Can they make me dinner and open a bottle of wine/beer? Can they make cocktails, run me a bath and change my sheets so I can get into a fresh bed everynight??

I'd be more than willing to pay the going rate of a fiver a week...


----------



## ninsaga (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Can you hire these kids out? After a twelve hour day I'd love a footrub...
> 
> Can they make me dinner and open a bottle of wine/beer? Can they make cocktails, run me a bath and change my sheets so I can get into a fresh bed everynight??
> 
> I'd be more than willing to pay the going rate of a fiver a week...



Are you having me on! That's just plain exploitation. Non of that here please!

reminds me of the when the US basketball team - during the China olympics - went on a factory tour......... as Jay Leno put it ...so that they could meet the 5 yr old kids who make their shoes!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Exploitation... why do you think I'm buying a kid off the net? 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=104374

I want to learn him young how to do lots of chores so 'mummy' can sleep it off and put her feet up..


----------



## Bubbly Scot (12 Feb 2009)

Thedarus, I think we were cut from the same mould! My ten year old has a similar chores list.

She keeps her own room tidy (I vacum and mop it), empties and reloads the dishwasher, set's the table, brings her washing and puts it in the machine (which I start), feeds the cats, cleans a litter tray daily, tidies the living room after dinner (never a huge job), washes the cars when we remember they need doing.

She can make herself toast but we don't have her handle hot liquid as she's a bit small for the kitchen units. Currently she helps her dad make her packed lunch in the evening but she'll be doing it herself soon and also giving me a list of lunch type things to buy at the supermarket. She gets €10 a week and rarely loses any for not doing chores, doesn't have to be reminded much either.


----------



## sandrat (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Exploitation... why do you think I'm buying a kid off the net?
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=104374
> 
> I want to learn him young how to do lots of chores so 'mummy' can sleep it off and put her feet up..


 
Has he not arrived yet? Bloody an post


----------



## S.L.F (13 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> After a twelve hour day I'd love a footrub...
> 
> I'd be more than willing to pay the going rate of a fiver a week...


 
You'd have to pay them more than that surely, would be danger money involved?


----------



## Gordanus (13 Feb 2009)

my young one used to do chores - but then turned into a teenager..........


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

Danger money... you need a slap slf

San, she wants to know my nearest airport to send him to. First mention of money.. flight is €400, birth cert €200... no more so far.. bit cheap for a kid!


----------



## sandrat (13 Feb 2009)

do ryanair fly to cameroon?


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

She seems to think so... sure Ryanair fly everwhere...


----------



## Celtwytch (13 Feb 2009)

No, Ryanair only fly _near_ everywhere


----------



## Bubbly Scot (13 Feb 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> No, Ryanair only fly _near_ everywhere



Where's a "roll on floor laughing my a** off" icon when you need one?


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

Well my baby is on the way to the airport right now, so any list of chores I could learn him would be great!


----------



## S.L.F (13 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Danger money... you need a slap slf


 
What I'm only ten years old...


----------



## Lollix (14 Feb 2009)

Suitable chores for a ten year old...

Chimney sweeping (If he's good, I might even get him a brush for Christmas).
Coal mining
Working in the fields (on wet days I let him come in and sweep the yard).
Beating the undergrowth for the shooters.

That's how my fellow earns his five euro anyway, although when I deduct for rent and food he ends up with feck all.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> What I'm only ten years old...


 
I'd still slap you...


----------



## S.L.F (15 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'd still slap you...


 
Yeah baby sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

Did you write this whilst being intoxicated again?!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Did you write this whilst being intoxicated again?!


 
How are you ever going to get a husband with that sort of attitude?


----------



## sandrat (16 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> How are you ever going to get a husband with that sort of attitude?


 
She can just get one posted to her from cameroon silly


----------



## Smashbox (16 Feb 2009)

Very true San! I mean, if I can buy a baby I can buy a husband.

And thank you for your concerns SLF, I fail to recall when I said I needed or wanted a husband!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> She can just get one posted to her from cameroon silly


 
Why just one?



Smashbox said:


> And thank you for your concerns SLF, I fail to recall when I said I needed or wanted a husband!


 
But sure all women need a man to look after. Fact!!!


----------



## sandrat (16 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Why just one?


 
Because the postage would be a killer for 2


----------



## S.L.F (16 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> Because the postage would be a killer for 2


 
So you have investigated this have you?


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

I was gonna order one for sandrat too, since she missed out on the kid


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

I already have one husband to feed!


----------



## Chocks away (17 Feb 2009)

And I thought I was the only one


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

My babys at the airport!


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> My babys at the airport!


 
Yay!


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> My babys at the airport!


 
great, stick him in a taxi so, did you get the nursery sorted?


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

No.. didn't think of a nursery, I have a very nice bed for my terrier though, maybe he would share?


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

Sure that is luxury compared to what he'd be used to in cameroon. nice and warm too so no need for blankets, they must have a very efficient passport office in cameroon.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

Yeah she was tellin me all about it. She just dropped him at the airport and left him, seems the airport takes care of all the arrangements for 'shipping' him.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yeah she was tellin me all about it. She just dropped him at the airport and left him, seems the airport takes care of all the arrangements for 'shipping' him.


 
I wonder what kind of box he'll arrive in?

*just re read what I wrote and decided to edit it*

And written on the outside will be "Smashbox"!

You might have to send more money over!


----------



## sandrat (17 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> And written on the outside will be "Smashbox"!


 
Don't smashbox, Don't smashbox

Isn't he being sent by ryanair?


----------



## S.L.F (18 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> Isn't he being sent by ryanair?



If its Ryanair he should be fine they never read what's on stuff anyway.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

They just dumped him at Cameroon airport! Maybe he'll come in a cage or something!!!


----------

